# Most interesting biography of obscure 20th Century Composer



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

Who has the most interesting biography of any obscure 20th Century composer? I'm not talking Messiaen, Stravinsky, Britten, they may be obscure to some but shouldn't be seen as obscure here.

My vote goes for Luigi Dallapicollla.

From: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Luigi_Dallapiccola

"Dallapiccola's early experiences under the fascist regime of Benito Mussolini, who governed Italy from October 1922 to July 1943, colored his outlook and output for the rest of his life. He once supported Mussolini, believing the propaganda, and it was not until the 1930s that he became passionate about his political views, in protest to the Abyssinian campaign and Italy's involvement in the Spanish Civil War. Mussolini's sympathy with Adolf Hitler's views on race, which threatened Dallapiccola's Jewish wife Laura Luzzatto, only hardened his stance. Canti di prigionia and Il prigioniero are reflections of this impassioned concern; the former was his first true protest work.

During World War II he was in the dangerous position of opposing the Nazis; though he tried to go about his career as usual, and did, to a limited extent. On two occasions he was forced to go into hiding for several months. Dallapiccola continued his touring as a recitalist - but only in countries not occupied by the Nazis."

Try to get through this piece, or start at 4/5ths towards the end if you find it boring at first to see what it develops into.





L. DALLAPICCOLA - Piccolo Concerto per Muriel Couvreux. L. Dallapiccola & B. Maderna


----------

